

Create the awesome documentation your customers love - toobobby
http://corilla.co/

======
cheesecheese
That looks awesome. Want.

~~~
ddri
Thanks for your kind words! Jump on the beta and we can chat more. Oh and hit
this survey up to help us understand the experience of other tech writers:
[https://corilla.typeform.com/to/QzDe45](https://corilla.typeform.com/to/QzDe45)

We're constantly testing and analysing this stuff, and I'm going to open
source the results as usual (so take note if you've got a similar project,
there's a power in choice and collaboration).

------
jerry_co
Is it like readme.io ?

~~~
ddri
Corilla is a project based on something we cofounded while working on
documentation for Red Hat. It predates Readme.io by a number of years as an
open source project, and we're recently taken the challenge to provide this as
an external service.

I'm very excited to see such great choice arriving for documentation,
including Readme.io. I would classify Readme as a great tool for developers to
document their APIs. Corilla is a more end-to-end tool for tech writers to
deliver content geared towards customers.

I'd love to explore this further but I'm sitting in the hotseat of a team at
Startup Weekend here in sunny Brisbane, and I fly out to Paris tonight to
speak about our experiences building our content tools as an internal
corporate startup... if anyone is attending Open World Forum 2014 come and say
hi!

If you want to chat, troll, discuss, or get involved with our awesome beta,
grab me on @davedri.

